# bad NEWS: Anti-microbial tactic May Make 'Bugs' STRONGER, not weaken them



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Super Bacteria? Fighting Resistance Could Be Trickier Than Thought



> _ ...when already resistant bacterial cells obtain another antibiotic-resistance gene from a small piece
> of DNA called a plasmid -- a development that has been thought to have some cost to the host -- the cells
> sometimes *divide faster than before*.
> 
> ...


----------



## daniellla (Aug 5, 2011)

ist that trye ????????????????????????


----------

